# Hair and gunk in the eyes?



## veridea (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi! Another quick question here! Pickles gets eye boogers just like everyone else, and I clean and brush his face at least once a day to take care of it. Here's the thing that bothers me though - I can see the gunk on his eyeballs sometimes! It could be hairs too - it's hard to tell. I have a dog saline eye solution that I use on occasion to rinse his eyes out, but is that really necessary? (I don't want to mess with his eyes too much) He doesn't paw at his eyes at all, so maybe he can't feel it. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack had lots of tiny hairs floating on the eye ball. I got my finger as close has I could to sweep the hair out. The hair was attached already growing near the eye. It bothered me, so I fixed it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Generally speaking....if you close the lid a time or two it will float over to the corner just like it would for your eye and then you can remove it with a folded kleenex. Be careful though.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Julie !!
Mig gets eye gunk way more than Pixie and I use Bausch & Lomb eye relief eye wash in the morning,. It really helps.


----------

